# What is the best specific model Framing nailer?



## dfoldoe

I am looking for one for remodels that shoots 3 1/2" full round head nails. Not sure which is the best though. I have only used Senco brand in the past. I know these are good but just want to know others opinions. I have heard good things about other brands models but would like to know more about them and what people thought of them.


----------



## tncontractor

dfoldoe said:


> I am looking for one for remodels that shoots 3 1/2" full round head nails. Not sure which is the best though. I have only used Senco brand in the past. I know these are good but just want to know others opinions. I have heard good things about other brands models but would like to know more about them and what people thought of them.


Take a look at the Porter Cable FR350. I personally use it, and it meets your specs. I thought something was wrong with mine, but found it I needed to increase my air pressure.


----------



## flsmca

*a discussion that never ends!!!!*

I was doing an small research -...and I am still doing it!- about what is the best Framing nailer around: Many Many Many opinions, suggestions, people happy, people frustrated!
All that I have found is this:
All the best Framing nailers have Pros and Cos. There isn't the perfect one.
I have read good comments about Porter Cable.
Hitachi has a Good one $360 Framing Nailer: NR90AC3. I saw it in a local tool dealer and it is a beauty! with deep adjustment and Made in Japan. Actually I shot a NR83A from my Boss and it works pretty good....I have listened excelent coments about hitachi Nailers.
There is a Third one nailer to consider, also with very good comments, Japan made too. it is the MAX SN890RH. I saw one in my local tool dealer and it looks very well made. Hope it helps!


----------



## Speedy Petey

From what I have seen in the field, Hitachi seems to be a constant favorite of serious framers. 
Even Bostich typically rates behind them with guys I've talked to.


----------



## Mike Finley

I use a Porter Cable FR350 also. I'm a remodeler too. Remodelers needs are vastly different than a production framers needs. Let's face it a framer is going to run more nails through his framing nailer in a week then I will in a year. I don't need what an Indy car offers just for me to drive to the store, I try to look at tools the same way.


----------



## Paulsan

:Thumbs: I suggest the Hitachi. Second best gun I've ever owned. First is the Max gun. Guarateed tough and unless you drop it from three stories onto concrete, it'll outlast the others. Super easy jobsite overhaul for seals too.


----------



## xtreme99

I am looking at the Porter Cable FR350A Round Head Framing Nailer. I do some remodeling and am looking for a versitale gun. I want to be able to use it for framing and also fiber cement siding. Would this gun work? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tacotory

*Framing guns*

I'm a framing contractor and I use Paslode guns (Powermaster F350S). They are the lightest guns around and the power to weight ratio is awesome. Ergonomics are excellent and not nearly as big and bulky as a Senco. Everyone I know- even die-hard Hitachi users- that have tried the Paslode love it.

As for using the same gun for framing and for installing Hardie siding- NOT recommended. Framing guns shoot way too hard for Hardie.

Good luck. :Thumbs:


----------



## Pachal Cons.

i have framed for years and the only guns i have liked is the hitachi coil nailers. they are heavier then the stick nailers but you do not have to keep loading nails. (which can take a lot of time during a days/weeks work.) But hitachi stick nailers are also very good as well. I have tried other nailers but as far as i can tell nothing compares.


----------



## MikeNeufeld

*MAX* www.maxusacorp.com


----------



## Bill in VaBeach

As a remodeler, I use the P-C FR350 round head framer and am completely happy with it's performance. Hear much good talk about the Hitachi, but as commented on earlier in this thread, remodeler's needs are a different beast from professional framers, and the FR350 works like a champ and costs about 40% less. Never a problem with it, reliable as can be, running it between 100-120 psi. It is a good sized sob but most of them are. Bottom line, for remodeling...you can't go wrong with it!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Grex.


----------



## xxwckdxx

i would go with max i luv mine


----------



## SLSTech

2004 - this has been asked and answered about 3 times in the last few months - try search


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Pachal Cons. said:


> i have framed for years and the only guns i have liked is the hitachi coil nailers. they are heavier then the stick nailers but you do not have to keep loading nails. (which can take a lot of time during a days/weeks work.) But hitachi stick nailers are also very good as well. I have tried other nailers but as far as i can tell nothing compares.


 
You suck, you fooled me and I looked at and responded to a 5 year old post. I dont like you anymore.


----------



## john5mt

Hitachi 90Ad clipped
Hitachi 90ae or 83A for round head.

I have a max and hate it
I have used the paslode...it's ok but i still think Hitachi's have more power and feel nicer


----------



## jarhead0531

The answer should be obvious. The best gun is the one you can get ammo for from a local source. Look at what your local stores stock, then choose from the guns that take those loads. Nothing worse than running outta nails and not being able to pick them up quickly. The PC 350 is popular by me and the nails work just fine in my Bostitch 21 degree nailer that also can be used as a PP gun, a real bonus and something to consider, even for an OLD post....


----------



## TBFGhost

tacotory said:


> I'm a framing contractor and I use Paslode guns (Powermaster F350S). They are the lightest guns around and the power to weight ratio is awesome. Ergonomics are excellent and not nearly as big and bulky as a Senco. Everyone I know- even die-hard Hitachi users- that have tried the Paslode love it.
> 
> As for using the same gun for framing and for installing Hardie siding- NOT recommended. Framing guns shoot way too hard for Hardie.
> 
> Good luck. :Thumbs:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Joining_heads

Max


----------



## AustinDB

I've had a PC FR350 for a while-great side benefit is the nails for the FR350 work in my paslode framing gun-fewer nails to carry around.


----------



## TBFGhost

..What the hell, its already going again...I have had my Paslode PowerFramer PF350S since 2010. I love it...I used to use the PowerMasters, but the PowerFramer is better IMO.

Its not a popular gun b/c you can't buy it at Home Depot but everyone who has used mine want to get one.


----------



## CanningCustom

Ghost I don't want your gun. I had one it blew up, it is a expensive baby rattle now. Hitachi NR83AA3 will pump nails into lvl no problem. I have pumped nails into plenty of 14" lvl's with 8 nails on 12" oc


----------



## FullerFramer

CanningCustom said:


> Ghost I don't want your gun. I had one it blew up, it is a expensive baby rattle now. Hitachi NR83AA3 will pump nails into lvl no problem. I have pumped nails into plenty of 14" lvl's with 8 nails on 12" oc


Nothing even comes close to the AA3


----------



## valleypro

I've been using the Max 34 degree stick nailer for about a month and loving it. Compact, light, comfortable. No misfires after going through a big box of nails. Definitely recommended if you're ok with clipped head

http://www.maxusacorp.com/product_detail.html?productcode=KN95233


----------



## CO762

Seems like, by far most prefer the stick guns to the coils.


----------



## TheRealJMcMahon

Sorry I'm late to the thread revival party ... IMO, the best framing gun is still the NR 83A. It is all I have used for many years, and mine is still super reliable and powerful, with very few misfires. They can still be found if you look, about a month ago I picked up a brand new one at a garage sale for less than a couple hundred.

And yeah, stick guns are definitely better for framing. Coil guns are better for sheathing and stuff.

I'll check back when we revive this thread again in 2020, but the best framing gun will still be the Hitachi ...


----------



## CanningCustom

TheRealJMcMahon said:


> Sorry I'm late to the thread revival party ... IMO, the best framing gun is still the NR 83A. It is all I have used for many years, and mine is still super reliable and powerful, with very few misfires. They can still be found if you look, about a month ago I picked up a brand new one at a garage sale for less than a couple hundred.
> 
> And yeah, stick guns are definitely better for framing. Coil guns are better for sheathing and stuff.
> 
> I'll check back when we revive this thread again in 2020, but the best framing gun will still be the Hitachi ...


Can I ask why you would think stick nailers are better for framing over coils cause I disagree. I have no problem framing with either. They both have their advantages.


----------



## jhark123

^Lighter weight esp. when loaded with nails. I use a Hitachi Stick nailer for framing and a paslode coil for sheeting.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

My vote is for the hitachi or paslode. Eather or is an awesome gun.


----------



## TheRealJMcMahon

CanningCustom said:


> Can I ask why you would think stick nailers are better for framing over coils cause I disagree. I have no problem framing with either. They both have their advantages.


Weight is a big part of it, as was mentioned. To me they also feel better balanced in general when nailing at multiple angles. Sheathing or decking, on the other hand, where I'm holding the gun more or less in a constant position, coil nailers feels fine, and in this case, since I need to put a lot of nails in, the last thing I want to do is stop and reload once I get into a rhythm. Keep in mind though that I only do renovations, which may lend to my bias. I find the coil can get in the way sometimes when framing or doing things in under less than ideal conditions, where I may need to get into tight spaces, for example. Plus, I usually don't frame more than a couple of walls at time, and so a lighter gun is more advantageous than not having to reload (I also usually need to switch types of nails often -- but that is beside the point). I'm sure that if I were a framer working new construction I may have a different opinion of things.


----------



## CO762

jhark123 said:


> a paslode coil for sheeting.


That's what staples are for.  (that ought to ignite some interest).
Framing on a deck/ground or using lifts, I like the coiler, anything else a stick.


----------



## CO762

TheRealJMcMahon said:


> about a month ago I picked up a brand new one at a garage sale for less than a couple hundred.


Garage sale? You overpaid.


----------



## Sawdust54

I have been using a Hilti I bought over twenty five years ago & loved it. I don't do much whole house framing anymore but in the last few years it's been hard to find nails. I recently needed a lot of nails only to find out after searching the net only one company still has them but the price is outrageous. I think I'll pick up a RH nailer from Max in the next week or so. I would advise the round head nailers over the clip head because of building code changes in the future.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

canning, you of all people would think stick nailers are better.. not for any reason other than your guys dont whine all day about how much heavier the coil nailer is:whistling

stop hiring stick boys


----------



## FullerFramer

Hitachi NR83AA3. Nothing comes close. That is all.


----------



## mike d.

*Re: Framing Nailer*

I like Bostitch. With 28 degree wire nails, shoots both clipped and full round head nails. :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger

I'll be the contrarian. I just picked up a Senco SN952XP. We've only shot on some trim and framed a few small fill-ins, but it shoots nails. :whistling We'll see. 

It is replacing a 30+ year old Healmstead (sp.) nailer I picked up at the Goodwill. Has to be better than that. :whistling


----------



## Fender

TheRealJMcMahon said:


> Sorry I'm late to the thread revival party ... IMO, the best framing gun is still the NR 83A. It is all I have used for many years, and mine is still super reliable and powerful, with very few misfires. They can still be found if you look, about a month ago I picked up a brand new one at a garage sale for less than a couple hundred.
> 
> And yeah, stick guns are definitely better for framing. Coil guns are better for sheathing and stuff.
> 
> I'll check back when we revive this thread again in 2020, but the best framing gun will still be the Hitachi ...


I got tired of my Senco guns needing constant servicing(bad considering we aren't putting a grip load of nails through them.) went to my local supplier, was going to get the Hitachi 90 I believe it was. He damn near refused to let me order anything but old faithful you have pictured here. Says his 20+ year old one never gave him problems and only serviced it a few times. That was enough to convince me, then another contractor came in to pick up his 90 that had blew up in less than a years work. He told me it was garbage and to get the 83. Happy I did.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

FullerFramer said:


> Hitachi NR83AA3. Nothing comes close. That is all.


Thats the one that shoots paper tape nails right?? How well does it compair to the nr83??


----------



## FullerFramer

Carpenter eyes said:


> Thats the one that shoots paper tape nails right?? How well does it compair to the nr83??


Yes they shoot the paper tape nails. As far as I know, they are all the same gun except for the magazine.


----------

